# Unneeded donor sperm



## Grover23 (Feb 18, 2020)

I bought 4 donor sperm viles, used 1 (produced 7 viable (day 5 blastocyst) embryos from 14 eggs) - so I no longer need the 3 additional donor sperm viles.  The donor was fully screened and is not a carrier for anything. 

I am really struggling to find out what - if anything - I can do with the additional donations. It seems a shame (and waste of money) to just bin them.  I am technically allowed to transfer them according to the donor bank, but neither they nor the uk clinic that is currently storing them will help me find a needy recipient.

Can anyone advise if this is possible and how I might go about finding out more information?


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

Ild make sure your 100% sure your done with them. 
We very nearly allowed our clinic to use ours for training purposes but now are using them ourselves. Im so glad i decided to just leave them there.


----------

